# TT event 2008 - Name Tags



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'd like to suggest that next year, we should have name tags for each of us forum members, so that it makes it easy to recognise each other.

R


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We had planned name tags this year, but we forgot them


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Great idea!

Its a shame coz i remebered to make name plates for my car but didnt think about doing it for me too... 

Tonnes of people there I would have liked to have a chatted with but obviously didnt know who they are off the forum :?


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Big shame.... makes recognising each other soooooo much easier.

But thanks for organising it...well done!

R


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Tonnes of people there I would have liked to have a chatted with but obviously didnt know who they are off the forum :?


I looked for you about 5 times!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTQS2005 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Tonnes of people there I would have liked to have a chatted with but obviously didnt know who they are off the forum :?
> ...


so that proves my point then.... how can you look for someone if you dont know who they are!?

Would have been good to catch up with you... sorry we didnt


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

good idea.

I just randomly asked people "is that your car" ............sorted :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

:roll:

As soon as I open my gob people were going 'Are you Leg?'

I post, I speak, I email - its the same shite.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great idear 
 People had no problem recognising me I think the pie in each hand was a bit of a give away :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great idear
> People had no problem recognising me I think the pie in each hand was a bit of a give away :wink:


You were giving away pies?  Why I didnt get one?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Great idear
> ...


GIVING PIES A WAY GIVING PIES A WAY :!:  no chance I was just well armed for the day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I was gong to say .... :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great idear
> People had no problem recognising me I think the pie in each hand was a bit of a give away :wink:


Yeah - I would never have recognised you otherwise, or would have got you mixed up with your twin brother


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

We have an embroidery machine; perhaps we could sort some TTOC
Polo shirts and/or baseball caps. And below the club logo, your user ID

Went to silverstone last Thurdsday for the F1 testing , but didn't meet with 
anyone as I didn't know who I was looing for!! something like this would help


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Its a shame coz i remebered to make name plates for my car but didnt think about doing it for me too...
> 
> Tonnes of people there I would have liked to have a chatted with but obviously didnt know who they are off the forum :?


I am not sure a number plate with Adam TTR round your neck would have looked good :wink: :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Its a shame coz i remebered to make name plates for my car but didnt think about doing it for me too...
> 
> Tonnes of people there I would have liked to have a chatted with but obviously didnt know who they are off the forum :?


Ditto! Many thanks to all of that came over to talk to me when I was near my car, great to be able put new faces to forum/TTOC i.d. names. And great to renew old aquantances once again.

Tags should have Forum names and real names.

Could be a nice little earner for the TTOC shop. And present a uniformity of style.

Dave


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> We had planned name tags this year, but we forgot them


Actually I forgot them :-(

Anyway we thought it would be better next year to get a label printer and let folks do their own on the day...?

L


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Name tags are definately a good idea............... peeps kept saying to me "you must be Hev" ...................how on earth did they know?!  

New game to play ............. link to car (TTF log-in) to the person 

Hev x


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

absolutely hilarious idea,grown men walking around with name tags on :lol: i think it's time for a change of car  whilst we're at it how about we all wear v-neck jumpers and tweed jackets :roll:


----------



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Baggie Boy said:


> And below the club logo, your user ID


... and our real name... would help sods like me who have weird names! (in Britain at least! )


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Hiya folks,

Used to be an active member of this forum until our little girl came along nearly 2 years ago now!! and my beloved TTR had to go and make way for the standard pipe n slippers family ride :-(

Anyway to my point... I run a small printing business selling predominantly credit card sized pvc business cards and photo id's (jak-in-the-box has had some).

I would be happy to offer my services to anybody requiring a 'name tag'

Will offer you a discount naturally and will even tailor them to include a photo of your beloved ride should you require it.

Happy to discuss a formal club card standardised should it be seen viable

email me is best on [email protected] or call on 07802 638492

Best Regards to all ......told my wife new TTR for me on daughters 5th Birthday 8)

Pete


----------

